
The iPod Touch is Sublime But… - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2008/08/25/the-ipod-touch-is-sublime-but/
======
mcormier
For Canadians, or like minded thrifty purchasers, the iPod touch is a great
alternative to the iPhone. I'm planning on getting one myself but I'm waiting
until September as there is a rumor that Apple is changing/upgrading their
iPod line.

------
darjen
These were exactly my thoughts when I got my touch. The iPhone is just too
costly for me. I don't really need always on data that much. Now if only we
could get voip and a built in microphone on the touch...

~~~
josefresco
Don't hold your breath.

------
gigawatt
I'm fairly forgiving of typos in blog posts, but to use the wrong product name
in the first sentence, about 75 pixels away from the correct product name in
the title, is a little too much.

~~~
maneesh
What? He wrote iPod Touch? What's the problem?

~~~
gigawatt
Said "iPhone Touch" before. Glad to see he fixed it.

------
phoenixy
GPS is missing! :(

------
briansmith
The iPhone costs $199 + $175 ETF = $374. The cheapest iPod Touch is $299. You
only save $75 by buying the iPod Touch instead of the iPhone. Considering the
extra functionality of the iPhone, the iPod Touch is a rip-off.

~~~
josefresco
Uhh please factor in total cost of ownership. Contracts from AT&T aren't free.

~~~
nirmal
There are two numbers that are missing, one is the $70 you pay for the first
month and the other is the $36 activation fee. That in addition to the Early
Termination Fee and the cost of the device would be the total minimum cost.

[http://gizmodo.com/5021186/dont-buy-an-unlocked-iphone-
from-...](http://gizmodo.com/5021186/dont-buy-an-unlocked-iphone-from-att-
just-cancel-a-new-contract)

~~~
briansmith
Thanks for the link. I had not realized that there were all those extra fees.
Besides the $36 + $70 + $175, apparently AT&T will charge an additional
"device fee" for early termination.

